# Whats the best food for a Shiba-Inu?



## HardSide (Jul 22, 2009)

I've searched all over the place for an answer; the forums have pretty outdated posts dating from 2007. 

Regardless, I never had a dog in my life, I have no idea what I’m doing, I’m going by word of mouth mostly. The puppy is 2 months and 2 weeks old, his stool is a bit soft, he does try to sniff and lick it, vet tells me its because he loses vitamins, no he doesn't have worms and got all his shots already. He weighs about 6.1 pounds atm. I've been giving him Purina En that was recommended from the vet because he had vomiting and diarrhea problems the 2nd week we got him from the store. 

Basically I have no idea what I’m looking for, I know the Shiba breed have a higher tendency to develop bone problems then other dogs, so I guess I’m looking for food that can help him with his bone structure.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

The top foods are still the top foods and the foods listed as poor are still poor. Poo eating is normal, especially in pups, there are food additives you can give, or just add a little pineapple to the food to make it distasteful to them. However the best way to prevent poo eating is to pick up the poo and to teach "Leave It" using Doggy Zen, which needs to be taught anyhow as a part of his doggy manners. 


I'd go with any puppy formula from the best quality manufacturers such as Wellness, Solid Gold or California Naturals.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

For a sensitive stomach, my first choice would be California Natural.

http://www.naturapet.com/brands/california-natural.asp


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Kiba was fed Orijen puppy food up until about 6 months of age.
He is now fed a rotation of ZiwiPeak venison, Innova EVO and Orijen adult foods.
He has done wonderful on these foods and enjoys them all.


Please post some pics in the pictures sub-forum.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Try sold gold "just a wee bit". Made for smaller breeds.

http://www.petco.com/product/15039/...aintenance-Dog-Food.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------

